# hydrothermal event (biología, geología)



## Malize

Hola a todos.

Con qué expresión traducuriais _hydrothermal event? _Bueno, y ya puestos, _hydrothermal vent_ lo he traducido como fuente hidrotermal, pero no me acaba de convencer. Qué me decís?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Malize... y bienvenido(a) a WordReference.

Así "solito", pues _hydrothermal event_ sería *evento hidrotérmico*... pero para estar seguros de que utilices la equivalencia correcta, por favor escríbenos la oración completa donde aparece "hydrothermal event" ya que sólo así veremos lo que realmente se quiso decir en el original y seremos capaces de traducirlo adecuadamente.

Esperamos por ti.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Malize

De acuerdo, la frase entera sería "Hydrothermal events are an extraordinay opportunity for life". 

Es un texto sobre biología y geología que habla sobre la formación de la vida y qué medios son más favorables para que se desarrolle.

Muchas gracias ^_^


----------



## lauranazario

Gracias por la oración completa, Malize. 

"Hydrothermal events are an extraordinay opportunity for life" = *los eventos hidrotérmicos ofrecen/brindan/proveen una oportunidad extraordinaria para* (que surja/se desarrolle) *la vida*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Malize

MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS¡¡¡

Así queda perfecto ^o^

Y... siguiendo a vueltas con la ciencia, alguien sabe qué clase de científico es un _PALEOLIMNOGIST_?

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Malize

Ei, otra duda¡¡¡¡

¿Qué traducción os parece más correcta para _The Earth has an ancient climatic history_?

A.- La Tierra tiene una larga historia climática.
B.- La historia del clima de la Tierra es larga.

La verdad es que ninguna de las dos me acaba de convencer, así que acepto todo tipo de sugerencias.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Triticum

Hola Malize,

1.  Paleolimnology:  A type of paleontology (study of the ancient past using fossils and geological evidence) that focuses specifically on bodies of water, such as lakes.  Limnology = the study of lakes and rivers and other non-ocean bodies of water.

2.  Tal vez quieres decir "La Tierra tiene una antigua historia climatica," o "...una vieja historia climatica."

3.  Con referencia a "hydrothermal events," estoy de acuerdo con lauranazario en su traduccion.  Pero me parece que estas hablando de "hydrothermal vents," que son fuentes hidrotermales (como ya dijiste) al fondo del mar.


----------



## Malize

Muchas gracias a ti también Triticum. Y sabes cómo se diría _Paleolimnology_ en español? Porque estoy buscando la palabra exacta y no la encuentro.


----------



## Triticum

Lo siento, no se como se dice paleolimnology en espanol, pero si tuviera que adivinar, yo diria paleolimnologia.  Lo siento por la falta de acentos etc tambien.


----------



## Malize

Pues sí, resulta que paleolimnologia existe y es perfectamente correcto. 

Gracias Triticum ^^


----------



## Rijkard

lauranazario said:


> Hola Malize... y bienvenido(a) a WordReference.
> 
> Así "solito", pues _hydrothermal event_ sería *evento hidrotérmico*... pero para estar seguros de que utilices la equivalencia correcta, por favor escríbenos la oración completa donde aparece "hydrothermal event" ya que sólo así veremos lo que realmente se quiso decir en el original y seremos capaces de traducirlo adecuadamente.
> 
> Esperamos por ti.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
La RAE prefiere "hidrotermal" y no "hidrotérmico", saludos!

*hidrotermal**.*
(De _hidro-_ y _termal_).

*1. *adj._ Geol._ Se dice de los procesos en que interviene el agua a temperatura superior a la normal.


----------

